# Peppertree at Tamarack - Wisconsin Dells



## riverdees05 (Mar 31, 2006)

What kind of internet service is available at Peppertree at Tamarack, Wisconsin Dells, WI?


----------



## marsha77 (Apr 2, 2006)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> What kind of internet service is available at Peppertree at Tamarack, Wisconsin Dells, WI?


--------
Well, when I was there January 2005 they had 2 computers in the Check-In Building.  I'm guessing they were the sloooow connection!
Marsha


----------



## KristinB (Apr 2, 2006)

We were there last September.  No broadband access from the units.  At that time, the two computers in the lobby were running at 28.8!


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 2, 2006)

Does AOL have a loca number and is there a charge for local calls?  Has anyone tried the dial up from the Condos?


----------



## Neesie (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been to this resort but I don't recall any "community" computer.  When checking in to our last resort in Hawaii the staff was going to tell me how to use the wi-fi and I told her I don't bring computers on vacation.  She said GOOD FOR YOU!

The Dells are so beautiful, won't you consider unplugging for a week?


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 4, 2006)

My youngest daughter is taking a web based college course this summer and wants to go along, but the only way she can go is to get connected to her course.


----------



## wvanly (Apr 7, 2006)

*Internet*

There is an internet cafe not too far from the resort.


----------

